# Heartworm in northcentral North Dakota?



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I took my 2 Labs into the vet this weekend and mentioned to him that I had taken the dogs to North Dakota in mid November for a week of bird hunting. He suggested that I check with a North Dakota vet on whether heartworm is a problem in the area where we hunt (northcentral area west of Minot). If the parasite can be contracted in this area, I should take care to innoculate the dogs against heartworm or treat them after I return. Heartworm is transmitted by mosquitos. I've never seen mosquitos around the area we hunt, but I haven't been looking for them either.

Any input from readers of this forum will be appreciated.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You shouldn't have any problems with mosquitos that time of the year.

As I understand it, you do not want to give a dog preventative hearworm medication if they have an active outbreak because it will kill them. Before prescribing any heartworm medication at my vets office, they do a simple blood test to determine if heartworm is present or not.


----------

